# Bald spot on tail



## starsha (Jan 17, 2013)

My blue pit Jacobi has grown some bald spots on his tail that he doesn't bite or scratch at. I'm just concerned because I have another pit and live with 4 other dogs as well and if it's mange, I don't want it to be passed around between dogs. My pits are about 6 to 7 months old, still babies. My other pit has no bald spots or anything. Jacobi did have small bald spots on his two front paws, but the hair has grown back. The tail, though, has gotten worse. It started out with a similar small bald spot that was on his paws, but, as the picture shows, the bald spots grew out. Both of my pits are neutered and I noticed this a couple of weeks ago, long after the surgery.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Any fleas or allergies? Im what about head and shoulders? Paws and tail indicate allergies where head an shoulders could be mange. (Not saying its not possible just saying what I have seen)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Demodex Mange will normally start around the eyes, nose, and lips of a dog. Sarcoptic mange will be all over but the dog will itch like crazy. Allergies start on other places of the body like ears, chest, and paws. This does not look like any of those so that's good. If it is just on tail it could be the way your dog lays down. Does she sleep in a crate while your gone or at night? I have issues with a few of my dogs and it's just how they lay the hair thins out on the tail. Also if your dog beats it's tail against walls, crates, or furniture they can lose hair. Either way it doesn't look like a serious problem. I would order some nustock
Nu-Stock - Topical Skin Treatment for Animals.
And apply it a few times a week to help with growing back the hair. I know this stuff says it's for mange too but it helps grow hair back. Nustock stinks so I would put it on when you crate your dog for the night or leave for work. Or you can do nothing and just let nature takes it's course. I didn't treat any of my dogs because it's not a big deal and doesn't need to be treated you can just try to grow the hair back.
Dry skin could also be a factor, you can give your dog a 1000mg fish oil pill once a day in the food to help with that.

BTW most dogs carry the demodex mite like you and I have mites on our eyelashes. (yes you have mites on your eyelashes!! lol) But in a healthy dog the immune system keeps them in check. In a dog who has a weakened immune system they can take over and that is how they get an outbreak. So worrying about it getting on your other dog is not a factor since it's an immune system problem not the mite itself.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

Could be stud tail, fixed dogs can still have it.


----------



## starsha (Jan 17, 2013)

What is stud tail?
He hasn't had fleas since I moved back home, and I don't know about allergies.
He does stay in a cage majority of the day for training and when the other dogs are out. Jacobi is definitely a hyper one and is often wagging his tail. I haven't really studied the way he sits or sleeps, so that probably is a reason behind it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Doesn't look like stud tail, Stud tail happens higher up in the tail and in one big spot most the times.
(borrowed from another post but explains it well)
Its a sebaceous gland that secretes oil which lubricates the skin and prevents dryness. 
Studs tail is when the gland is hypersecreting and is link to male hormones (testosterone), thats why getting neutered will fix the problem. Hence why it is called "studs tail" 

Neutered males can get stud tail but it's rare.


----------

